# Bought Java Moss at Pet Store for Tadpoles - Do I have to Clean it?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I just bought a bunch of Java Moss for my Poison Dart Frog Tadpoles (Thumbnail - Vents).

The Java Moss was at my Local Fish Store (LFS) in a Tank with "Feeder" Tadpoles.

They were very big.

I assume that they were Bull Frog Tadpoles.

Is this Java Moss safe for my PDF Tadpoles?

I already ran it under water from the sink and put it in a Deli Cup filled with RO Water.

I want to check with you guys before I put it in with my Tadpoles as I do not want to harm them.

Could this Java Moss carry any disease or anything from the Bull Frog Tadpoles that it was in with?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

YES! It can certainly carry diseases!!!! 10% bleach. Repeat repeat repeat. 
I'd be extremely leery of that java moss


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I certainly would treat the moss prior to introducing any other tadpole. PDF tads are so delicate and other tads can carry disease and the moss may harbor parasites.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I would not use that moss, no matter the amount of cleaning. It's better to go with frog free moss, as bullfrogs frequently carry Chytrid.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with Blue Pumilio. Throw it out. Why take the chance on transmitting something nasty to your frogs. Try and find another frog hobbyist in your area or perhaps an aquarist that can provide clean, frog/fish free java moss. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

After reading the previous posts, Blue and rusty are right. Toss it and go frog free. No sense in taking a chance.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I have bought java from a grow out tank but nothing was growing in it except snails which is easily remedied... I agree with all the above posts. Sorry about that


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I only ever see it in Fish Stores.

Where is a safe place to buy it?

Why does Josh's Frogs not sell any?

They say to use it in their Tadpole video yet do not sell any.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

that Frog Guy said:


> I only ever see it in Fish Stores.
> 
> Where is a safe place to buy it?
> 
> ...



In my fish/shrimp days I would buy most of my plants from AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format
But as said above you can get all kinds of critters in with your java most.
I once had three dragon fly nymphs that I didn't know about, until they eat about a dozen of my shrimps!!

Steve


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi there,

You don't need to go through the trouble of tracking down java moss for your tads! Ditch it for indian almond leaves and tadpole tea! Duckweed is a great alternative, too.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

§lipperhead said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You don't need to go through the trouble of tracking down java moss for your tads! Ditch it for indian almond leaves and tadpole tea! Duckweed is a great alternative, too.


Josh's Frogs said to use both Indian Almond Leaves and Java Moss.

Wouldn't Duckweed potentially carry stuff like the Java Moss as it is a Plant too?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

that Frog Guy said:


> Josh's Frogs said to use both Indian Almond Leaves and Java Moss.
> 
> Wouldn't Duckweed potentially carry stuff like the Java Moss as it is a Plant too?


Because Josh's Frogs wants you to buy it .

I bought a huge amount of duckweed in a bag for way cheaper than java moss. Grows like wildfire, too. If you get in touch with freshwater guys, they often have loads of extra java moss they give away (lots of terrarium and frog sites overcharge it wayyy too much because it is harder to grow yet for some reason highly sought after by enthusiasts, like riccia).


----------



## mrmrsmcd (May 16, 2013)

frogparty said:


> YES! It can certainly carry diseases!!!! 10% bleach. Repeat repeat repeat.
> I'd be extremely leery of that java moss


Just curious - is it possible to clean a plant safely with a bleach mixture?

Couldn't that potentially harm the frogs as well?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

mrmrsmcd said:


> Just curious - is it possible to clean a plant safely with a bleach mixture?
> 
> Couldn't that potentially harm the frogs as well?


Slightly off-topic but...

its recommended that all plants be washed to their bare root and given a 10% bleach wash for a couples minutes before using them in a tank. Plants you order online, buy in a greenhouse, etc. are fed fertilzers and chemicals that are beneficial to their growth but obviously a game-ender for frogs. The bleach kills off any bacteria, too .


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

mrmrsmcd said:


> Just curious - is it possible to clean a plant safely with a bleach mixture?
> 
> Couldn't that potentially harm the frogs as well?


Is it possible... possibly, but when you are considering the health of all your animals, it isn't really worth it. If you get something like chytrid, the only option you are going to have is to tear the whole thing down, bleach the tank, and start over.

The best option is to find plants that have not been exposed to frogs. Most of the sponsors here sell plants grown in ideal conditions for both terrariums and frogs. If you are looking for things like moss or aquatic plants, find a good fish shop and talk to the retailers. Java moss is usually kept with shrimp, guppies, and other nano fish. In aquariums, java moss grows like a weed, so you can get a good bit for pretty cheap. As long as it wasn't a feeder tank, you can be pretty sure it doesn't have chytrid.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

§lipperhead said:


> Slightly off-topic but...
> 
> its recommended that all plants be washed to their bare root and given a 10% bleach wash for a couples minutes before using them in a tank. Plants you order online, buy in a greenhouse, etc. are fed fertilzers and chemicals that are beneficial to their growth but obviously a game-ender for frogs. The bleach kills off any bacteria, too .


Don't forget a thorough rinse. Even when receiving from sponsors, you should treat the plants in bleach bath. Since most of those plants aren't grown using pesticides the chances of acquiring hitchhikers is a bit higher.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

If there was Chytrid in the tank wouldn't all of the tadpoles in it have died?

From what I read about and see on TV they make Chytrid sound like the Plague for Frogs.

Like instant death.

They make it sound like in a few years there will be no more frogs on earth.

That is how bad it is.

At least how they portray it anyways.

What other diseases can the Bull Frog Tadpoles carry?


----------



## loveleucs (Apr 26, 2013)

Clean it 10% bleach. I also use Indian almond leaves and they work great. Make sure you check the water temperature, very important.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a large clump of java moss in my fish tank but I don't use it in my vivs (due to the snails)! Pests often end up in the viv, better not to do anything to encourage them with our carelessness, I think.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Ive used Java in my vivariums for years and never had any issues with it, I do not use the 10% bleach rinse on java or any plants Ive ever put in my vivariums. I do not use Java for tads though, only indian almond leaves. No frog of mine has ever became sick, or shown signs of parasites. All plants in the tanks that Ive used Java are all still thriving. The Java I use has only came from one source. Just my 2

also the Java I use are grown in tanks with no fish or tadpoles. . . just java


----------

